# Mathlab, Linux et OS X



## Nathalex (29 Janvier 2002)

Autant pour moi, la question était très con (cf la deuxième étoile de la liste).....
C'était vraiment trop beau !


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

Je voudrais pas paraître méchant mais XFree86 utilise justement un système X Windows version X11R6 si tu veux en avoir le coeur net tu vas dans le dosser /usr/ et tu verras un dossier X11R6


----------



## Nathalex (29 Janvier 2002)

J'essaierais bien mais c'est pas gratuit....alors j'hésite

La présence des processeurs Intel dans la liste des systèmes requis ne signifie pas que le logiciel est compilé pour ces processeurs et que cela ne marchera pas pour nos machines. Je doute en effet que les sources soient fournis et que je reçoive que les binaires...


----------



## Nathalex (29 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Xfree et je viens de découvrir qu'il existait une version pour Linux de Mathlab. Ma question est donc la suivante : vais-je pouvoir la faire tourner sur mon ibook ?

Voilà les systèmes requis :

*	Linux 2.2.x kernel 
*	Intel-based Pentium, Pentium Pro, Pentium II, Pentium III, or AMD Athlon personal computer
*	X Windows (X1 1R6) 
*	110 MB free disk space 
*	64 MB memory; additional memory strongly recommended 
*	64 MB swap space 
*	CD-ROM drive for installation and online documentation 


Est-ce que ça pourrait marcher ? Ce serait vraiment trop beau !!!

[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Nathalex]


----------

